# Anahiem Great Train Expo this weekend



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a reminder the GTE in this weekend at the Anahiem convention center. Its all scale but hey, a train show is a train show, ya know. ;-)


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Vic,

Got the notice card yesterday. I'm planning to go on Saturday.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryanne and I will be there Friday helping set-up Del Oro and also on Sunday....


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I plan on going, I have never been to this show so it should be interesting. Will there be any large scale vendors there?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Electric/Steam modelworks will be there-with one of our largest displays ever- with a huge load of USA rolling stock , some locos, lots of Accucraft rolling stock , Aristo and Accucraft switches, and of course our regular comprehensive selection of electronics, Phoenix sound,, r/c installation aids and kits, and Battery packs, . Also of note is the fact we warranty all battery packs for one year, rather than the 90 days when buying from others, or the online builder web sites. Sunset Valley code 250 track and switches are now also available. 

jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a few G vendors I recognize, R&G, Gold Coast, Bridgemasters, Electric Modelworks. The G scale Door Hollow Shortline Layout and the Del Oro and my Pizza will all be there as well. Should be fun, stop by and say hi.


----------

